

Let That Be a Lesson To You, Son: Never Upgrade. - pchristensen
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001089.html

======
mhartl
This is why my Mac runs OS X Tiger, and my Linux box runs FC4. The Linux box
will die that way, but someday, when I have a spare week, I'll upgrade the Mac
to Leopard. I hope a week is enough.

------
meat-eater
As the old saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it :)

